# Do we have any aquariums like this in the US?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The ADA Wild Glass aquarium is made out of high-quality glass and is rimless. It is made for ADA by Mr. Wild in Germany. Anyone know of anything similar in the US?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have never seen anything like it, but would love to!

The closest I have seen are these tanks. not personally though. Aparently, they were imported semi-locally some time ago, but havent seen them  Both are 3 piece and rimless with no front verticle seams


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

No, I haven't Art. I saw in their wholesale catalog that Oceanic makes rimless tanks, but I've never seen one of them myself. DIY may be your best bet for a tank like that. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Contact any place that makes tanks, they can do you up polished edges, beveled or anything. They are are rimless afterall untill they put a rim on!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

whats different between normal glass with high quality glass? i know in Asia has replica ADA tank. exactly the same, just not " high quality glass" i believe :lol:


----------



## hlx (Mar 9, 2004)

*Seamless Tank*

The closest I've seen is the Via-aqua seamless tanks. There's some info here:

http://www.commodityaxis.com/tank.htm

I believe the rim is required for stability on most tanks. It seems like completely rimless would only work in small and/or overbuilt tanks.

Harold LaRoux


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I have just purchase something like that - a 20Gallon rimless tank  









except that the silicon glue is black!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Stevenl said:


> I have just purchase something like that - a 20Gallon rimless tank
> 
> except that the silicon glue is black!


Hi Stevenl,

nice tank! i have some questions about tank. can you answer for me. i really appreciated your help. where did you get yours? do they ship to U.S.? what size do they have? can they use clear silicon glue? im looking for less than 5.5 gallon tank.

thanks,

Tim


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> whats different between normal glass with high quality glass?


Normal glass has a green tint to it. High quality glass has the same clarity as acrylic. You could really see the difference if you put one of each next to each other. Why not get a topless acrylic tank? I wonder how much or if they even would make an acrylic tank at tap plastics.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There are a few places that will build a tank with "High Quality" or Starphire glass. I've looked into having a tank built to my specs. It's certainly not inexpensive. The marine reef guys get a lot of tanks built, their forums, exp ReefCentral has a good bit of info. If ya'll want I can post what I have learned about having tanks built. 

gnatster


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Clear for life has the new visio class that I think is what you are looking for. I think myfishtank.com could get the tank for you.


> euro-style (flat polished with floating bottom and no trim).


http://www.clearforlife.com/vg.html


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Pigheaddd said:


> Stevenl said:
> 
> 
> > I have just purchase something like that - a 20Gallon rimless tank
> ...


Hi Pigheaddd,

I bought the tank at my LFS and I am not sure where did they get it. I have seen the same 20G tank in SuperPet though, maybe you can check it out if there's one around you (is this chain store also in U.S. too?).

I think if shipping the tank is a viable option for you you have many choices. Aisan aquarium manufacturers like Azoo usually make tanks like this. Maybe you can go online and look for U.S. distributor of those companies.

Steven


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Stevenl said:


> Hi Pigheaddd,
> 
> I bought the tank at my LFS and I am not sure where did they get it. I have seen the same 20G tank in SuperPet though, maybe you can check it out if there's one around you (is this chain store also in U.S. too?).
> 
> ...


Steven,

thanks for reply. Azoo tanks made by acrylic i believe. i was in Taikong Corporation of Taiwan 1.5 years ago. they dont make glass tank at that time. :roll: maybe they have some glass tank products in the market now.

thanks... :lol:

Tim



IUnknown said:


> Normal glass has a green tint to it. High quality glass has the same clarity as acrylic. You could really see the difference if you put one of each next to each other. Why not get a topless acrylic tank? I wonder how much or if they even would make an acrylic tank at tap plastics.


hello,

ic whats different between high and normal glass now. thanks! about acrylic tank, i asked already. i was going to ask a local shop to custom a cube 30cmx30cmx30cm for me. its about $100. the only problem i seriously consider is scratch. acrylic is too easy to scratch. there are few scratch fix kit out there, but it pain to axx to fix scratch. yeap~ they do perfect job when you fix scratch. you dont even know there are scratches there, but... im keeping tank, or plants? :lol:

Tim


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Pigheaddd, an example of what normal green glass looks like,

http://www.ppg.com/gls_commercial/starphire/app-entrance.htm


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Some more info,



> Learning about Glass
> 
> In researching builders for a custom sized tank, I learned a bit about glass. My experiences
> 
> ...


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Check out these tanks from Hagen and then see if any of your lfs's carry Hagen products-

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/sub_category_psubtype.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=103&PSUBCAT=10301


----------

